# Best dovetail jig?



## joey71 (Dec 20, 2007)

What would be the best dovetail jig to buy? I know most of you have jigs that you bought that would of been best manufactured as a paperweight (like the crapsman model I got off of ebay) and others are easier to set up w/o a ton of tweaking every time you change the set up. 
I just got my router and this is one of the main reasons why I purchased it. The Market is loaded with them from 19.99 - 700.00. 
Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joey71

Jigs below
http://www.katiejig.com/
http://www.gifkins.com.au/
http://www.incra.com/
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html

Many good ones on the market place but I like the Katie...
The Katie jig is about the same as the
http://www.leighjigs.com/d4.php
just at lower price and it can be use on the router table unlike the Leigh. one.

for bits see below
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=19&p=1
http://freud-tools.com/freuddovbit.html
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...ols&field-keywords=freud+dovetail+bit&x=0&y=0
http://woodworkersworld.net/dovetail_bits.shtml


==========


joey71 said:


> What would be the best dovetail jig to buy? I know most of you have jigs that you bought that would of been best manufactured as a paperweight (like the crapsman model I got off of ebay) and others are easier to set up w/o a ton of tweaking every time you change the set up.
> I just got my router and this is one of the main reasons why I purchased it. The Market is loaded with them from 19.99 - 700.00.
> Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

By the time you spend 100 – 200 bucks for a dedicated dovetail jig look at the incra ultra for 200 bucks. 

http://www.woodpeck.com/ultra.html

If it’s set up right it will give you a powerful tool for all kinds of routing, not just dovetails. That’s the route I went and can’t be happier… just my 2 cents...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I also have a craftsman dovetail jig, don't use it though since I have OP E-Z Link system.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the Gifkin jig. It's really designed for box work and small chests and drawers. I also have the Incra original jig. Lots of choices out there. I may be wrong but I don't think anyone around here has used more different jigs than Bobj. ... but I think we both agree that router table top dove tailing jigs are really easy and nice to use and set up. 

Corey


----------



## mikebanks (Nov 10, 2007)

I think the best one is the one that you use and can get good results with it every time. I have the PC 24 inch omnijog and the 4212. I like both and use both. I got the Omnijig off craigslist for $60.00 a few years back. Got the 4212 off Amazon for like $110 a few months back. 

I want the minijig for the 4212. Like to make small boxes and stuff. 

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The best dovetail jig is the one you don't pay for. Snob effect from some of the woodworking magazines say you must use dovetails for your work to be quality. This simply is not true. Now with that having been said, if you want to make dovetails all of the jigs will do the job. The more money you spend on your jig... the easier it will be to bungle the set up. Which ever jig you get, you will spend time learning how to use it properly. Don't expect great results for your first few joints. Like anything else, practice is what develops your skills.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The old style of doing dovetails, would entail the use of a handsaw and chisel. It's just a matter of drawing out the pins and tails.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Best Dovetail jig BAR NONE, 

http://www.leighjigs.com/d4.php

But you have to sell your car or mortgage the house..


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Router is still my name said:


> Best Dovetail jig BAR NONE,
> 
> http://www.leighjigs.com/d4.php
> 
> But you have to sell your car or mortgage the house..


I'd have to agree with ya here.


----------



## 1Song (Jan 20, 2008)

*Incra Ultra Jig*

Anybody with the Incra Ultra Jig and experience on the Leigh have a comment on which is better for mass producing through dovetails? I have to have clean precise tight joints. 

Which do you recommend, a 16" Leigh, or a 16" Incra?

If I act fast, I may be able to pick up a new Incra w/table for $200. 
Good, fair or lousy deal?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bobj is this the CMT you have?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB


I don't have a CMT 

But I do have about 8 others ,Katie jig,MLCS both types,HF,Rockler,Grizzly,Gen'l.,Incra,PC 24",Oak-Park jigs...


======



S Bolton said:


> Bobj is this the CMT you have?
> 
> sb


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought I read your post to read "Many good ones on the market place but I like the CMT..."

Which one do you like the best. How is the Katie. I have been watching Charles Neil use one and they sure look good. They sure make a small one too.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I like the Katie, but it's not cheap (about $229.oo if I recall ) the MLCS one will do the same job at about 1/3 the price..plus it can be use on the router table or with a hand router setup.

I aslo like the Porter Cable 4216 but like the Leigh a bit over price..the guy on the other side of the counter will ask will that be a CC or a 2nd. on the house...


http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-4216-Super-Jig/dp/B000HGL59M

==========
The CMT I was taliking about was from http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/ that did sell CMT stuff along with the Katie dovetail jig...

==========







S Bolton said:


> I thought I read your post to read "Many good ones on the market place but I like the CMT..."
> 
> Which one do you like the best. How is the Katie. I have been watching Charles Neil use one and they sure look good. They sure make a small one too.
> 
> SB


----------



## Ariel (Oct 31, 2007)

I just got the Leigh SuperJig 12" to start with. 
I haven't used it yet so this newby can't offer an opinion as to the ease of it's use.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I've always liked dovetailed drawers for a lot of reasons --
-- none of which included anything I was told I 'had' to do in some mag. 

Totally agree with Mike that you can make good quality drawers and boxes a lot of different ways -- because I have ---

But -- I always wanted to do dovetails -- so 
Finally Bought my first jig last year -
Rockler's basic 'blue' jig.

I have nothing to compare it to -- but I can say as a first time user -
once I made a point to read and follow the directions -
I had no trouble getting very 'decent' results.
I suspect any lack of quality was a result of my lack of practice more than any deficiency in the tool.
I will say *this* - by the time I went back and bought the optional template for through dovetails -- I could have bought the newer model jig.

I looked at the Incra system while I was shopping and the guy at Rockler made a good point. The Incra system does do a LOT of things GREAT.
But -- if all you want to do is dovetail drawers - and a lot of them
- a dedicated jig is probably quicker.

At the time that was my need -- so I went with the dovetail jig.
But I am very interested in going back sometime and getting the Incra.

Bottom line to me ---
Unfortunately -- there is no one right answer.
Figure out what all you need to do --- compare all the options -- and see what fits your needs best. 
Be careful about buying anything too limited just to save money -
- you will just wind up spending more in the long run.


----------



## joey71 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you much-- This is exactly the comment that I was looking for!! I looked at the incra and the porter cable 4212/4216-- but you are just limited to drawers it seems. As you stated the Incra can do ALOT of different types of dovetails. Thank you very much to EVERYONE that chimed in!!
Joe






Drugstore Cowboy said:


> I've always liked dovetailed drawers for a lot of reasons --
> -- none of which included anything I was told I 'had' to do in some mag.
> 
> Totally agree with Mike that you can make good quality drawers and boxes a lot of different ways -- because I have ---
> ...


----------

